# Bezel Insert Swap On Seiko 009



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

You may have seen my other post asking advice on how to change the bezel insert in my new Seiko SKX009J1........well now I'm going to bite the bullet and go for it!

Here's the watch as it arrived...very dark and sombre looking.....










The supplier of this Japanese version only had them with the rubber strap, and I wanted the SS bracelet. Luckily, he also sells the bracelet as an accessory (a good way to screw a few extra pounds out of you!) This was changed first.










Much better with the bracelet......










Those pics were taken yesterday, but this next lot were done tonight, and you should be able to see from the elapsed time on the watch roughly how long this took to do.

The watch with the new insert.










I used a strong blade to pop the bezel off....it came off fairly easily.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Next, I ran a scalpel blade between the old insert and the bezel to separate the glue joint (double sided tape) The insert is slightly wider than the bezel internally, so there is a lip to put blade on, and this helps guide the knife. The sticky residue was cleaned out of the bezel with some mild solvent.

The bezel and the two inserts.










Next I pressed the bezel ring back onto the watch...this needs some firm finger pressure, but it popped on a treat.










Finally, the new insert was fitted...(in this pic it's sitting a little low in the bezel...see the shadow at the top? This is before fitting it with a ring of double sided tape which will bring it level with the edge of the bezel)










This is a much better look (IMHO) and I'm really pleased with the result....it didn't take too long did it!


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Next, I ran a scalpel blade between the old insert and the bezel to separate the glue joint (double sided tape) The insert is slightly wider than the bezel internally, so there is a lip to put blade on, and this helps guide the knife. The sticky residue was cleaned out of the bezel with some mild solvent.
> 
> The bezel and the two inserts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Excellent job. Well done. :thumbsup:

It's amazing the difference the new bracelet and bezel insert make to an already attractive looking watch. I keep meaning to do this to my 007 but can't bring myself to break up the 'all black' look it has. I do like the job you've done though. Wear it in good health.

Regards,

Chris.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice!!! :thumbsup:

What was that last step? You had to add extra tape?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah... the original insert was an interference fit to the edge of the bezel, but it was also fixed with an adhesive....which looked like DS tape. The new insert fits exactly into the bezel with no filing or fitting, but it's not an interference fit (that means it's a few thou' bigger than the bezel so it has to be pressed [forced] in), therefore it needed some DS tape to secure.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Yeah... the original insert was an interference fit to the edge of the bezel, but it was also fixed with an adhesive....which looked like DS tape. The new insert fits exactly into the bezel with no filing or fitting, but it's not an interference fit (that means it's a few thou' bigger than the bezel so it has to be pressed [forced] in), therefore it needed some DS tape to secure.


Well, looks very good in that other photo!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Yeah... the original insert was an interference fit to the edge of the bezel, but it was also fixed with an adhesive....which looked like DS tape. The new insert fits exactly into the bezel with no filing or fitting, but it's not an interference fit (that means it's a few thou' bigger than the bezel so it has to be pressed [forced] in), therefore it needed some DS tape to secure.


Well we do not need to worry anymore, well done.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Service Engineer said:


> Excellent job. Well done. :thumbsup:
> 
> It's amazing the difference the new bracelet and bezel insert make to an already attractive looking watch. I keep meaning to do this to my 007 but can't bring myself to break up the 'all black' look it has. I do like the job you've done though. Wear it in good health.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your kind comments, Chris....I know other members may wish to convert their watches in the same way as this, and want them to know that it's not as daunting as it may seem. Have a go!..Rog. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Haggis said:


> Well we do not need to worry anymore, well done.


Thanks for that, Haggis, your advice and instructions in my previous post (Changing Seiko bezel insert) were of the greatest help, and I appreciate that. The only thing I did different was to put the bezel back on the watch B4 fitting the insert. If you put the bezel on and turn it clockwise, against the stop, when you align the insert it will be perfectly placed. Hope this makes sense...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> The only thing I did different was to put the bezel back on the watch B4 fitting the insert.


Roger, your internautian is now superb!


----------



## tissotman (Nov 28, 2010)

looks like a new watch now


----------

